# Handlebar Brace & Center Pull Brake ID Help BMX or MTB?



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm trying to identify this vintage handlebar brace and center pull brake. 

Thank you in advance,

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 19, 2022)

I'd like to know about the brake also.
I've got one just like it. Strange isn't it?
BMX With a bridge?
Pre U brake?


----------

